# 15 anni



## Alce Veloce (12 Gennaio 2009)

Che bello!
Oggi festeggio il quindicesimo anno dalla perdita del secondo figlio e di conseguenza di mia moglie.
Quindici anni fa mi lasciavo alle spalle una vita, e ne imboccavo un'altra, senza averlo voluto, ma così è la vita.
Quindici anni di assistenzialismo, di speranze, di illusioni, quindici anni coronati da un calcio nel cu lo, dopo l'indifferenza ed il disprezzo.
Ma io sono mediocre, già, sono solo uno che dice "non ne posso più".
Ok, Tanto per cambiare mi dovevo piangere un po' addosso, ora divertitevi pure.


----------



## Old Baby Sun (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alce vuoi parlarcene ?

Non penso nella vita ci sia mai qualcuno che possa criticare qualc'un altro !


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che bello!
> Oggi festeggio il quindicesimo anno dalla perdita del secondo figlio e di conseguenza di mia moglie.
> Quindici anni fa mi lasciavo alle spalle una vita, e ne imboccavo un'altra, senza averlo voluto, ma così è la vita.
> Quindici anni di assistenzialismo, di speranze, di illusioni, quindici anni coronati da un calcio nel cu lo, dopo l'indifferenza ed il disprezzo.
> ...


cla....lei se n'è ricordata? avete parlato?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che bello!
> Oggi festeggio il quindicesimo anno dalla perdita del secondo figlio e di conseguenza di mia moglie.


ma sei sicuro sicuro che le due cose siano collegate? 

A me sa tanto di pretesto...allora, scusa, una che ha avuto una malattia potenzialmente mortale, che dovrebbe fare, trombare a destra e manca?!


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che bello!
> Oggi festeggio il quindicesimo anno dalla perdita del secondo figlio e di conseguenza di mia moglie.
> Quindici anni fa mi lasciavo alle spalle una vita, e ne imboccavo un'altra, senza averlo voluto, ma così è la vita.
> *Quindici anni di assistenzialismo,* di speranze, di illusioni, quindici anni coronati da un calcio nel cu lo, dopo l'indifferenza ed il disprezzo.
> ...


cosa significa assistenzialismo?


----------



## Old giulia (12 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che bello!
> Oggi festeggio il quindicesimo anno dalla perdita del secondo figlio e di conseguenza di mia moglie.
> Quindici anni fa mi lasciavo alle spalle una vita, e ne imboccavo un'altra, senza averlo voluto, ma così è la vita.
> Quindici anni di assistenzialismo, di speranze, di illusioni, quindici anni coronati da un calcio nel cu lo, dopo l'indifferenza ed il disprezzo.
> ...


... dopo 15 anni una persona potrebbe anche andarsene... se rimani è perchè tu lo vuoi


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> Alce vuoi parlarcene ?
> 
> Non penso nella vita ci sia mai qualcuno che possa criticare qualc'un altro !


Baby, così, a pelle, senza alcun motivo, se non forse il tuo avatar odioso, o le mie palle in giostra, ma mi stai cordialmente sui cogli oni. Non me ne volere, ma fammi il piacere, girami al largo.


----------



## Old blondie (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che bello!
> Oggi festeggio il quindicesimo anno dalla perdita del secondo figlio e di conseguenza di mia moglie.
> Quindici anni fa mi lasciavo alle spalle una vita, e ne imboccavo un'altra, senza averlo voluto, ma così è la vita.
> Quindici anni di assistenzialismo, di speranze, di illusioni, quindici anni coronati da un calcio nel cu lo, dopo l'indifferenza ed il disprezzo.
> ...


 

Ti auguro che i prossimi 15 anni siano migliori di quelli appena passati.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

blondie ha detto:


> Ti auguro che i prossimi 15 anni siano migliori di quelli appena passati.


Grazie, in quel senso non ci vuole molto, ma a me basta poco.


----------



## Old blondie (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie, in quel senso non ci vuole molto, ma a me basta poco.


 
Appunto...
mi par di capire che ci vuole impegno per farli andare peggio di quelli appena passati....
i prossimi andranno senz'altro meglio...certe ferite non si rimarginano...ma con il tempo saranno meno fresche...basta non alimentarle dì per dì.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

blondie ha detto:


> Appunto...
> mi par di capire che ci vuole impegno per farli andare peggio di quelli appena passati....
> i prossimi andranno senz'altro meglio...certe ferite non si rimarginano...ma con il tempo saranno meno fresche...basta non alimentarle dì per dì.....


Sai, l'intento sarebbe quello di essere il più equilibrato possibile, di evitare gli scontri e mantenere il massimo della serenità ed el rispetto possibile.
Purtroppo sono soggetto a "rigurgiti" di amarezza, anche rancore, a volte, e non li so nascondere, anche se tento comunque di evitare scontri e portare eventuali discorsi sempre su toni pacati, anzi!
Sono moti istintivi, mi stanno antipatici ma non riesco ad evitarli, ed in periodi come i due o tre giorni passati, stento davvero a non trascendere.
Continuo a dire che deve accadere qualcosa che mi "tiri fuori". Sono abituato, viziato direi al fatto che ogni volta che c'è stata una svolta nella mia vita, c'è sempre stato un "incipit", un segnale che mi ha dato il via. Ora non solo non arriva il segnale, ma non so ancora in che direzione correre.


----------



## Old Amy (13 Gennaio 2009)

> .ma con il tempo saranno meno fresche


*Il tempo rende solo più sordi certi dolori.*
*Ma ciò non vuol dire che ne muta l'intensità.*
*Purtroppo....*


----------



## Old Baby Sun (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Baby, così, a pelle, senza alcun motivo, se non forse il tuo avatar odioso, o le mie palle in giostra, ma mi stai cordialmente sui cogli oni. Non me ne volere, ma fammi il piacere, girami al largo.


c'è anche qualche donna a cui sto sulle palle... o solo ai maschietti con  paura della castrazione?

alce....   pensi di essere il dominante del branco e che bisognerebbe fare a cornate per entrare a fare parte del forum ?
O forse odi la felicita' altrui ???

no, non te ne voglio... come potrei ?.... sei troppo "il nulla" concettuale.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> *c'è anche qualche donna a cui sto sulle palle... o solo ai maschietti con  paura della castrazione?*
> 
> alce....   pensi di essere il dominante del branco e che bisognerebbe fare a cornate per entrare a fare parte del forum ?
> O forse odi la felicita' altrui ???
> ...


eccola!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccola!


due!

non è che abbiam paura di essere castrate pure noi?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> due!
> 
> non è che abbiam paura di essere castrate pure noi?


può essere.
qui da castrare vedo pochino...


----------



## Old Baby Sun (13 Gennaio 2009)

ahahah .... mi sa che la lista si allunghera' un bel po!

comunque la cosa mi diverte... ci sono prezzi che devono essere pagati.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> può essere.
> qui da castrare vedo pochino...


magari tagliandogli la testa...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> ahahah .... mi sa che la lista si allunghera' un bel po!
> 
> comunque la cosa mi diverte... ci sono prezzi che devono essere pagati.....


certo ti diverti con poco.

e... se posso chiedere... che prezzo staresti pagando, di grazia?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> ahahah .... mi sa che la lista si allunghera' un bel po!
> 
> comunque la cosa mi diverte... ci sono prezzi che devono essere pagati.....


non ti emozionare.
Il passo successivo all'antipatia è l'indifferenza totale


----------



## Old Baby Sun (13 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo ti diverti con poco.
> 
> e... se posso chiedere... che prezzo staresti pagando, di grazia?


con poco.... ? con molto meno!!!  ahahah ... non posso dirtelo !!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> con poco.... ? con molto meno!!!  ahahah ... *non posso dirtelo* !!!!


come sei stimolante






ora immagino te ne andrai portando via il pallone...


----------



## Old Baby Sun (13 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti emozionare.
> Il passo successivo all'antipatia è l'indifferenza totale


Medusa arrivoltata... ti spiace partire da subito?
I tuoi post mi causano angoscia!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> Medusa arrivoltata... ti spiace partire da subito?
> I tuoi post mi causano angoscia!!!


povera stella.
ma non avevi detto che il solo ad esserti antipatico è ale? mi piacciono le persone dotate di coerenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> povera stella.
> ma non avevi detto che il solo ad esserti antipatico è ale? mi piacciono le persone dotate di coerenza.


ma chi è sto pirla???
cosa mi rappresenta?
esiste????


----------



## Old Baby Sun (13 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come sei stimolante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che c'e' da piccola non ti facevano giocare ?
I bambini sanno proprio essere bastardi !!!
certi traumi si trascinano fino alla morte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi è sto pirla???
> cosa mi rappresenta?
> esiste????



non saprei mio amor. ce lo siamo ritrovati improvvisamente attaccato ai maroni. pensavo fosse una candid camera, invece...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> che c'e' da piccola non ti facevano giocare ?
> I bambini sanno proprio essere bastardi !!!
> certi traumi si trascinano fino alla morte.


hai di buono che le tue risposte sono piene piene di fantasia e totalmente farina del tuo sacco.
mi aspetto ora qualcosa del tipo "non mi hai fatto male faccia di salame"


----------



## Old Baby Sun (13 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi è sto pirla???
> cosa mi rappresenta?
> esiste????


ho una crisi, ho una crisi.... che c'e' meduesetta... prima facciamo tutte le splendide e poi.... perdiamo la pazienza 

mannaggia a te !!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> ho una crisi, ho una crisi.... che c'e' meduesetta... prima facciamo tutte le splendide e poi.... perdiamo la pazienza
> 
> mannaggia a te !!!!


capito carla?!


----------



## Old Baby Sun (13 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai di buono che le tue risposte sono piene piene di fantasia e totalmente farina del tuo sacco.
> mi aspetto ora qualcosa del tipo "non mi hai fatto male faccia di salame"


non l ho capita!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> non l ho capita!!!!


ma non mi dire...

non mi hai fatto niente, faccia di serpente


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> ho una crisi, ho una crisi.... che c'e' meduesetta... prima facciamo tutte le splendide e poi.... perdiamo la pazienza
> 
> mannaggia a te !!!!


hai ragione, sono pagata per avere pazienza fino alle 18,30 e non oltre

a malincuore ma devo andare!

però leggerò con malcelata impazienza un tuo nuovo tred domani!!!!


----------



## Old Baby Sun (13 Gennaio 2009)

sarebbe poco cavalleresco avere l'ultima parola!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Pensavo che mi stesse sui maroni perchè ero io ad avere le palle in giostra, e grazie al suo odioso avatar (che probabilmente è una foto originale).
Anche questo andrà a far compagnia ai vari nick di Ale.


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

ecco la terza!!!  
è simpatico come un gattino attaccato ai marroni


----------



## Grande82 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> c'è anche qualche donna a cui sto sulle palle... o solo ai maschietti con paura della castrazione?
> 
> alce.... pensi di essere il dominante del branco e che bisognerebbe fare a cornate per entrare a fare parte del forum ?
> O forse odi la felicita' altrui ???
> ...


 presente.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Gennaio 2009)

Sono la numero 5


----------



## Grande82 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi è sto pirla???
> cosa mi rappresenta?
> *esiste*????


 non credo.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non credo.


neanch'io


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Gennaio 2009)

babysan... mi fai venire sempre in mente la canzone di bersani quando dice:

precipita dallo spazio un giocattolo di alta robotica è il futuro fantastico.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> babysan... mi fai venire sempre in mente la canzone di bersani quando dice:
> 
> * precipita dallo spazio un giocattolo di alta robotica è il futuro fantastico.*


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Certo babysun ha battuto un record, nel giro di pochissimo tempo si è fatto un sacco di amici....


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Certo babysun ha battuto un record, nel giro di pochissimo tempo si è fatto un sacco di amici....


Ne aveva già mietuti parecchi con altri nick..........


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ne aveva già mietuti parecchi con altri nick..........


qui è come in teatro! se il personaggio non viene applaudito si va in camerino e si cambia abito di scena!


----------



## ranatan (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ne aveva già mietuti parecchi con altri nick..........


Ricorda anche a me qualcun altro...ma non mi viene in mente chi


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ricorda anche a me qualcun altro...ma non mi viene in mente chi


Il prossimo nick potrebbe essere "Fregoli"


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il prossimo nick potrebbe essere "Fregoli"


 
Oppure...la primula rossa...


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

oppure  _nonsostarsenzadivoischifosettimiei_


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oppure _nonsostarsenzadivoischifosettimiei_


 
Non ce la faccio a leggerla tutta d'un fiato....sono influenzato


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a leggerla tutta d'un fiato....sono influenzato


che culo!! Tutti che hanno l'influenza e io non riesco a prendermela


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che culo!! Tutti che hanno l'influenza e io non riesco a prendermela


manco io, infatti ho solo un caxxutissimo raffreddore condito con tosse


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> manco io, infatti ho solo un caxxutissimo raffreddore condito con tosse


ieri il ganzo mi fa: sei calda...hai la febbre.
mi compra il termometro....36,5. l'ho provata 3 volte..niente non si muoveva di pezza...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che culo!! Tutti che hanno l'influenza e io non riesco a prendermela


Ti piacerebbe ehhh.....lavora, "scanzafatiche"...


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ieri il ganzo mi fa: sei calda...hai la febbre.
> mi compra il termometro....36,5. l'ho provata 3 volte..niente non si muoveva di pezza...


quand'ero ragazzina soffrivo di tonsillite...lì la febbre mi schizzava a 39...ma erano altri tempi...


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe ehhh.....lavora, "scanzafatiche"...


s'tardo..


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> s'tardo..


 mamma mia...ormai ti identifico con questa icona.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Pensate se io fossi come qualcuno di buona memoria che si incazza sempre per gli OT sui suoi 3d.......;o)
A me va bene così, comunque.


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pensate se io fossi come qualcuno di buona memoria che si incazza sempre per gli OT sui suoi 3d.......;o)
> A me va bene così, comunque.


perdonoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pensate se io fossi come qualcuno di buona memoria che si incazza sempre per gli OT sui suoi 3d.......;o)
> A me va bene così, comunque.


 
Scusa Alce,


----------



## Nordica (14 Gennaio 2009)

prometto di non andare fuori tema


----------



## Nordica (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ma tu sei separato da 15 anni? non sapevo!


----------



## Old thai (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che bello!
> Oggi festeggio il quindicesimo anno dalla perdita del secondo figlio e di conseguenza di mia moglie.
> Quindici anni fa mi lasciavo alle spalle una vita, e ne imboccavo un'altra, senza averlo voluto, ma così è la vita.
> Quindici anni di assistenzialismo, di speranze, di illusioni, quindici anni coronati da un calcio nel cu lo, dopo l'indifferenza ed il disprezzo.
> ...



...te l'ho sempre detto arriverà la felicità... il mondo gira per tutti.
Un grosso bacio


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ma che avete capito?!!!!!!
Il mio era solo un ragionamento così, passante!
Andate OT fin quando volete, il 3d era cominciato con una frignata, e doveva morire lì. Tutto il resto è cotica! ;o)

Per Ninna:
No, mia moglie in seguito al trauma del secondo filgio perso è cambiata di colpo, diventando davvero un'altra persona. Io ho sperato per 15 anni di riuscire a "riprendere sintonia", ma la cosa invece è culminata nelle corna, partite in agosto '07 e scoperte a marzo '08.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> ...te l'ho sempre detto arriverà la felicità... il mondo gira per tutti.
> Un grosso bacio


Thai, tesoro dolcissimo, posso chiederti se il tuo nick ha a che fare con le tue origini?


----------



## Old thai (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Thai, tesoro dolcissimo, posso chiederti se il tuo nick ha a che fare con le tue origini?



Ciao caro,
non con le mie origini, con lo sport.
sono molti anni che pratico la thai boxe.
Buonissima giornata.
Thai


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ne aveva già mietuti parecchi con altri nick..........
























   e chi è?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e chi è?


Il mio è solo un dubbio, non una certezza, ma penso tu ci possa arrivare da sola.....


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il mio è solo un dubbio, non una certezza, ma penso tu ci possa arrivare da sola.....


Non ho letto i suoi thread, mo' non c'ho tempo. Prima o poi lo farò... un aiutino?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non ho letto i suoi thread, mo' non c'ho tempo. Prima o poi lo farò... *un aiutino*?


Non ci vado d'accordo di default


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *ieri il ganzo mi fa: sei calda...hai la febbre.*
> mi compra il termometro....36,5. l'ho provata 3 volte..niente non si muoveva di pezza...


Ti ha fatto un complimento... e tu hai scambiato un'avance con una diagnosi... pirlotta che sei


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti ha fatto un complimento... e tu hai scambiato un'avance con una diagnosi... pirlotta che sei


ecco perchè insisteva con il termometro..


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ecco perchè insisteva con il termometro..


 
era una metafora.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> era una metafora.....


giovane idiotessa.......


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> giovane idiotessa.......


 
????


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ecco perchè insisteva con il termometro..


 ehhhh... son cose....


----------



## Nordica (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per Ninna:
> No, mia moglie in seguito al trauma del secondo filgio perso è cambiata di colpo, diventando davvero un'altra persona. Io ho sperato per 15 anni di riuscire a "riprendere sintonia", ma la cosa invece è culminata nelle corna, partite in agosto '07 e scoperte a marzo '08.


 
sorry!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> sorry!


ma di che, dolcezza?!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ma di che, dolcezza?!


perchè a me dolcezza non lo dici mai?


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè a me dolcezza non lo dici mai?


 
ma se fino a poco tempo fa eri utente limoncino...non puoi essere una dolcezza!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se fino a poco tempo fa eri utente limoncino...non puoi essere una dolcezza!


_gelato al cioccolato gusto un po' salato tu gelato al cioccolato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè a me dolcezza non lo dici mai?


Perchè ti ho cullata come un'infante e poi mi hai preso a calci nel deretano.
Finisco sempre così, io , con le donne.....


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _gelato al cioccolato gusto un po' salato tu gelato al cioccolato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oddio no nme la far venire in mente che io ed il mio ganzo la cantiamo leggermente cambiata...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> oddio no nme la far venire in mente che io ed il mio ganzo la cantiamo leggermente cambiata...


.....Porcelli impenitenti!


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .....Porcelli impenitenti!


 
veramente sostituiamo cioccolato con scaccolato.....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Perchè ti ho cullata come un'infante e poi mi hai preso a calci nel deretano.*
> Finisco sempre così, io , con le donne.....












  ma quando mai!!
è che ho l'orrendo difetto di dire sempre quel che penso ,alcetto


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quando mai!!
> è che ho l'orrendo difetto di dire sempre quel che penso ,alcetto


Ma figurati, tesòr, dicevo così, per cazzeggio


----------



## Grande82 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _gelato al cioccolato gusto un po' salato tu gelato al cioccolato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 alla fine, gira e rigira, sempre di pupo parlate.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non è che avete un debole segreto per lui..............


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alla fine, gira e rigira, sempre di pupo parlate....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La famosa storia del pollice e dell'indice.......


----------

